# Trip Report 10/5



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Went down to the bay at Daphne yesterday and with the light east wind the water was slick and clear as a swimming pool. Just got the boat out of the shop so I decided to strike out after dark. Engine started with one pull, water still slick, tide coming in, life was good. Ran out into the bay and down the shore a ways to a stretch of shoreline I have been wanting to check. Worked about a 250 yard stretch - nada. No mullet, no bait, no crabs, no nothing. Decided to try another spot. Motor would not start. Pulled and pulled to my fingers started to bleed. Polled and paddled for an hour and a half. No flounder seen on the way back to the ramp. Today my right hand is so cramped up I can barely search craigslist for a new boat. Sometimes the fish win and sometimes the fish WIN! :jester:


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*Been there*

We've all been in that situation. The ones that haven't will one day. Good luck with the boat situation.


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks man. Its back in the shop for the third time. Just as a heads up, the ethanol-free gas I got at the BP station at I-10 and Scenic Hwy had water in it. Won't be going back there. That is the source of the problem, but getting it fixed has been challenging.


----------

